# Trinity Dairy Goat Farms 2016 kidding thread



## TDG-Farms

And so it begins! 

1) Allie: :kidred::kidred::kidblue:
2) Talina: :kidred::kidblue:
3) Coipori: :kidred::kidred::kidblue:
4) Al: :kidred::kidred:kidblue
5) Bunny: :kidred::kidblue:
6) Beautimas: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
7) Alexia: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
8) Mariska: :kidblue:
9) Epona: :kidred::kidred::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## TDG-Farms

10) Abbie: :kidred::kidred::kidred:
11) Artie: :kidred::kidred::kidblue:
12) Lusia: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:kidred
13) Annie: :kidblue:
14) Horny: :kidred::kidred:kidblue
15) Skitz: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## Jessica84

For some reason I thought you only had Nubian kids either way those are some awful cute babies you have there!


----------



## margaret

I was waiting for this thread to come up


----------



## TDG-Farms

No new babies today. So figured Id get a pic of the trips out jumping and playing after dinner and while their tote was getting cleaned. 3 of them in that little tote was an explosion of poo! Poor towels will never be the same. So puppy pads and straw it is until I get their pen all cleaned up out in the barn


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You should have known better to have three in one tote box, with towels no less! :lol: When are the next does due?


----------



## billiejw89

They are adorable!


----------



## Dayna

Those are some cute kids! Love the Doe/Doe/Buck ratio!


----------



## TDG-Farms

First doe was set to kid Thursday but still hasnt gone. Then 2 were set for today but as you can see one went early. A check this morning says no babies today. Which is kinda good. Rained last night, windy and cold this morning. But I think they are actually holding off to give me enough time to get the pens and lambars ready  Such sweet goaties!

Ya was a bad idea with the tote. Got caught with my pants down though


----------



## Damfino

So adorable!


----------



## margaret

Cute kids!
I've pretty much stopped putting mine in totes because of that very reason:lol:
As soon as they are all dry they go straight out with the other babies, then I don't have to clean up so much poop


----------



## milk and honey

Don't want to side track your post, but I wanted to show you the nice udder on the doe I got from you about 1 1/2 years ago, Cricket.






she is the Lamancha/alpine and this is her 2nd kidding: doe buck twins . She is still the sweetest thing too!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Got a video of the babies today. Will post it as soon as its combined and uploaded  And thats a socked on udder  Very nice


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ok finally uploaded. Damn slow internet!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cute babies  I love watching them race and hop everywhere, they always have so much fun :lol:


----------



## margaret

They're adorable!
Love the chammy's reaction to the dog:lol:


----------



## ArborGoats

Was waiting for this thread! Always love seeing your babies. They look like they'really having a blast


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 babies today! buck (left) doe (right)

Second picture is of a doe that still has a month left before she kids... kinda worried about that one. Unless she has like 8 more sized kids in there lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's about the size of my doe Biagia, she's got 19 days left. I'm expecting twins again, but the time she had quads she was smaller than she was last year with a 13lb buck and 11lb doe, so, anything can happen :lol: 

Love that doe kid! I'm a sucker for any coloring with a good amount of white


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ya, you can just never tell. This doe here that kidded is a first time freshener. Wasnt that big but pretty deep and she had 2 in there. The big doe, Saphira, she consistently has had triplets and has never looked this big. So kinda hoping for quads to keep down on the size of them. Or 3 normal sized ones with just really full birth sacks  She is one of the brood does I had put up for sale last year. Glad she stayed. Always get the best pack prospects outta her.


----------



## margaret

That doe kid is really pretty!


----------



## nebs

My favorite thread of the year!


----------



## TDG-Farms

5 more babies today! 4 does and 1 buck. Here are some juicy pictures of em!  The last picture is of the babies from the other day.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Did she have 5 babies?!


----------



## TDG-Farms

No  trips from one and twins from another


----------



## TDG-Farms

A little video of the babies so far


----------



## TDG-Farms

5 more babies. 2 saanen crosses (buck, doe) and 3 more alpines (buck belted, buck plain, doe splashy face)

Last pic is just cause


----------



## TDG-Farms

The activities so far tonight. Triples outta one doe (Top buck, mid doe, bottom buck). And a single so far outta the other (buck).


----------



## milk and honey

Have any Lamancha crosses this year?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Nope  Mary Mattox bought the last of em last year.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Woke up to juicy quads!


----------



## ksalvagno

You sure have a lot of nice kids!


----------



## margaret

Nice! Bucks or does?
How many kids does that make so far?


----------



## TDG-Farms

24 kids outta 9 does! The quads were 2 of each


----------



## margaret

Wow! That's a lot of babies from 9 does.


----------



## TDG-Farms

make that 27 kids outta 10 does... trip does


----------



## TDG-Farms

The trip does from today. And a pile of kids sleeping


----------



## margaret

Congrats on triplet does!


----------



## margaret

What's your buck/doe ratio now?


----------



## ArborGoats

Based on the first page my guess is 12 bucks and 15 does.  

I'm super excited!


----------



## TDG-Farms

And yet 3 more late last night. 2 does, 1 buck. Total so far is 30 kids outta 11 does. Kid ratio 17 doelines, 13 bucklings. Kidding ratio is:

1 set of quads
7 sets of triplets
2 sets of twins
1 single

So much for an easier year with fewer bred does.


----------



## ksalvagno

My goodness you are busy. How many total does do you have?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Think there is 24 or 26 bred this year. So way down from previous years thats for sure


----------



## TDG-Farms

pics of the last 2 sets of triplets. The first pic is of one of the splashy kids baby sitting the runt from last night. The second pic is of his sisters. The last pic is of the triplets born yesterday afternoon. Trip does


----------



## margaret

Aww, love that pink nosed baby in the first pic


----------



## TDG-Farms

Some of the boys


----------



## TDG-Farms

Some of the boys part 2


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great looking kids!


----------



## TDG-Farms

The poor boy in the first picture, his mama, a first time freshener, thought his tail was something that needed to come off and almost succeeded. 2 good bites on it. Had to shave it and clean it.


----------



## ksalvagno

They all look great. Hopefully that one little guy will be ok.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yep, he is much better. Got a little infected by the time we caught it but a couple of days of cleaning and looks great. Had another set of quads born about 3am this morning. Started about midnight. 2 bucks and 2 does. Sadly on of the doe kids was a still born. Would estimate it died about a month ago. Will get pictures when able.


----------



## margaret

Ouch, I was wondering what happened to his tail.


----------



## ArborGoats

That is too bad about the first bucklings tail. Another set of quads...your does are very prolific!


----------



## TDG-Farms

To much so! I was hoping for a light easy year... nope


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was expecting a light year like every other year, mainly singles, but the three that have kidded so far have had twins. Not complaining, but I think I would have rather had singles. Kinda cool all the trips and quads you're getting though, probably not to you though :lol: You have a lot of pretty babies, poor little dude with the messed up tail though!


----------



## Karen

Just have to say I adore that some of the tails in the kid pictures are almost motion-blurred out of existence - happy kids = happy tails!


----------



## TDG-Farms

A pic of the trips (buck, buck, doe from left to right) from the other day and twins (bucks) from yesterday


----------



## TDG-Farms

more boys!


----------



## TDG-Farms

6 new babies today! 2 sets of triplets. 2 does and a buck, 2 bucks and a doe lol. Yesterday gave us a massive single buck kid. Though I dont know if he will make it. Which would be to the liking of the rest of the babies cause he would drink way to much of their milk!


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the markings of the first one.


----------



## toth boer goats

All so cute.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Single big boy born today. The white boy in the picture is 11 days old!


----------



## TDG-Farms

5 more babies today!

First pic is the boy from triplets. They are all ober colored. The second is of big twins. Doe on the left, buck on the right.


----------



## TDG-Farms

pictures of some boys. Though the last pic is of a doe. The sister to the black and white boy.


----------



## ArborGoats

Who is the boy in the second picture in the previous post^?


----------



## Karen

The doe almost looks like she has a black butterfly on her face!


----------



## TDG-Farms

The black and white boy is outta one of our old foundation doe. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001458081. I believe the sire is our Gabriel boy. The Gabe boy and Beautimus are brother sister one year apart.

Picture of the dam from last year.


----------



## TDG-Farms

A couple of phone pics  The ober girl just passed out. Didnt care where here legs were lol. The second pic is of the black and white boy after his first bottle. The last pic is of his sister waiting for her bottle


----------



## ArborGoats

I think I confused you, sorry about that. I was curious about the chamy with the waddles and a white belly?


----------



## TDG-Farms

ArborGoats said:


> Who is the boy in the second picture in the previous post^?


Unless you are talking about the two tone with the waddles and splashy face. He is a tigress grand son. His mama look a lot like his grandma. Pic is of his grandma http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001458079


----------



## TDG-Farms

lol ya after I scrolled back up I was like... wait a sec  This is actually only his first day in the barn. His mama had triplets (the other two black and white ones) and I cycle them through. Let her have two while I train one to eat off the lamb bar and get tame. This way I am not having to feed all 3 and she gets to be a happy mama. Something new I am trying.


----------



## ArborGoats

What do you think of him as a buck prospect compared to Beautimus's flashy buck? Can PM instead if you would like. It's just easier to reference on this thread.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ya we were looking at him today. I would like to give him a few more days before I compare. Right now with that top line, he looks pretty amazing. Once he learns the lamb bar and I can get a profile pic of him eating, Ill know more. Tigress is an out cross from our typical lines. We sold her to our good friends son. He is an older 4Her who bought and absolutely loved a daughter outta her. Sadly he lost her and was heart broken. He is an amazing young man so we decided he deserved her


----------



## ArborGoats

My fingers are crossed he keeps looking like he does currently! That's too bad about the doe he lost, but at least he can have a piece of her, that was very kind of you. =)


----------



## ArborGoats

How are the boys looking? From the pictures currently I'm early leaning towards the buckling with the waddles


----------



## TDG-Farms

Awe crap! For got to post a link to the video... DOH


----------



## TDG-Farms

Another little video of the babies enjoying the first time in their new pen.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are so cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArborGoats

I'm failing to find the cham. With waddles in the video lol. I'm gonna wept looking! The belted Beautimus both is very handsome


----------



## TDG-Farms

The cham with the waddles wasnt filmed. But I can  These two are the Beautimus brothers.


----------



## ksalvagno

Your whole gang of kids are too funny.


----------



## Clarebear12345

What's the total ratio now?


----------



## Clarebear12345

ksalvagno said:


> Your whole gang of kids are too funny.


I agree


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ive lost count! At this point its all become just a blur lol. But pretty close to 50/50 with the bulk of the does having triplets.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Just some random pics of new babies 

These were triplets. The last pic is of the girl. She was the second born but came out totally upside down and her back legs were all jumbled up. She wasnt breathing and no heartbeat. I flung her to get the fluid outta her nose and mouth but I actually had to suck it out (yep cant tell you how nasty that was). Started in on cpr and after about 2 minutes I got a heart beat. Took another minute of cpr and slapping her side to get her to take her first breath. She was pretty twitchy, so wrapped her up nice and warm for the night to see what the morning brought. Well she was up and crying for milk when I came out to do chores in the morning. Ate like a champ and seem non the worse for such a tough entrance into the world


----------



## Damfino

Oh man. So glad she was ok after all that!


----------



## TDG-Farms

And yes, those babies are eating off a lamb bar at 24 hours old  I love those little red check stop valves!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wow! Great job saving that kid. You're like farmer Superman, haha! They look great. Beautiful goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 new babies this morning. first pic is of just the boy. the second of the boy and his sister


----------



## ksalvagno

They all look great!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Second to the last doe kidded today! Just one more to go!!! So ready for the kidding season to be over  Twin bucks. Togg (mama) Alpine crosses. Will make good pack prospects.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

So many adorable, colorful babies!:dance:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Misc. pics


----------



## Damfino

My gosh, that goat in the last two photos has ****-tail wattles! I love it!!!


----------



## margaret

I love those kids in the first pictures


----------



## TDG-Farms

Top two pics are boys (packers) and ya those waddles on that little doe are so freaking cute! She is the doeling I had to suck the... birth stuff outta her mouth and nose and give cpr to.


----------



## TDG-Farms

misc pics


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Thanks! Eh I am still a bit disappointed with the overall growth. We had such a bad case of worms go through the kids when they were about a month / month and a half old and didnt catch it that fast. We have never had wormy kids. Ever. The dryness of the desert and being dry lotted is a blessing in someways  But with the light wet winter and the long super wet spring, we got hit hard and didnt realize it. We kept thinking it was the high levels of bacteria we were dealing with. A friend stumbled upon the parasite load when she took some of our babies home and wormed them. It was one of those slap head kinda moments. What would be obvious to most others and it didnt even enter minds. But they have rebounded well and growing good  These pics are of the last 3 horned prospects of the year. They just got snatched up. The last picture is of a non breeding doeling. Or at least we are nearly 100% sure she is a non breeder. Way to much forehead growth an her vulva is very odd. Normally with a hold onto but she is poled. As is her sister to the right of her. But everything looks good and girly on the sister.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty kids! How old are they?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Between 3 and 4 months old


----------



## TDG-Farms

misc pics


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're beautiful!!

Why is there blue twine/yarn on the fence??? My curiosity has overcome me. Lol


----------



## TDG-Farms

That pen is actually one of our buck pens. But we combined the bucks this spring. Which opened this one up to put babies in. Because its not a combo panel, smaller babies can squeeze through the squares. So as a quick temp fix, we twined it. Not needed now of course.


----------



## TDG-Farms

baby pics


----------



## TDG-Farms

more


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you have a lot of kids coming? Cute!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Aaw! There really pretty and cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Really nice looking goats!! :-D


----------



## JK_Farms

They're getting so big!


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking great.


----------

